# Compilazione PyQt5 eterna[Risolto]

## saverik

Buonasera, anche se ho un pc fisso con 32gb di ram e amd5600x la compilazione di questo pacchetto in seguito ad upgrade risulta veramente lunghissima.

Come posso vedere se c'è un problema ?

saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che sia questo il pacchetto che ci mette tanto a compilare?

Cosa torna il comando qlop -t dev-python/PyQt5?

----------

## saverik

Buonasera, 

ieri sera ho interrotto l'aggiornamento in quanto  dev-python/PyQt5 era fermo?.

Stasera alla riaccensione del pc ho fatto l'emerge --sync e installato l'aggiornamento del portage visto che lo chiedeva.

Poi ho lanciato l'aggiornamento e sotto potete vedere  il risultato...  :Shocked: 

Lascio andare o devo fare qualcosa?

Saluti

```

5600X /home/magister # emerge --ask -avDN @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-frameworks/karchive-5.80*:5".

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.80.0-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.20.5::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.119::gentoo[kde]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.113.0::gentoo" [installed])

5600X /home/magister # qlop -t dev-python/PyQt5

2021-05-14T20:42:47 >>> dev-python/PyQt5: 5′14″

2021-06-20T21:08:09 >>> dev-python/PyQt5: 8′07″

5600X /home/magister # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il comando emerge --ask -avDN @world non aggiorna nulla visto che hai dimenticato l'opzione -u di emerge, inoltre usa -U al posto di -N la prima ricompila solo i pacchetti dove la use flag cambiata/aggiunta ha realmente un impatto (p.es. se un pacchetto riceve la use flag per python3_10 e tu non l'hai attivata -U non ricompila nulla -N invece sì). 

Per ricapitolare usa il comando emerge -uUDav @world per aggiornare il sistema.

----------

## saverik

```
Per ricapitolare usa il comando emerge -uUDav @world per aggiornare il sistema.
```

hai centrato iil problema...

Grazie

----------

